# "Gentle" float upper Poudre Access



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

20 years and more ago I often took my wife and kids on a classic gentle class II-ish float from near Sleeping Elephant CG to the Fish Hatchery in my old Blue Hole canoe. Back then there was a private fishing club near the put-in that attempted to harasss with threatening signs but we floated through without incident. I remember as an absolutely stunning place, short but classic open boating or beginner kayaker too. Moved to Western Slope and haven't been there since. Any current information on access or fences would be appreciated. Hoping to take the grand-kids. I know it's low but can bump down with an inflatable if necessary.


----------



## maddog61 (Jun 1, 2008)

I live near the put in. There is public access at the fire road across from sleeping elephant CG. You float thru some private land. The rest down to big bend CG is all class II. There is some downed trees and a bridge but it is all incredible.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

I just floated and fished from Sleeping Elephant to Big Bend on Sunday. No major hazards and no fences across the river. The river is pretty bony in that stretch, but we managed to squeak my 14' raft down it without any issues. I would guess that an IK would be better. 

One of the channels was pretty tight because of a big tree hanging down across the river at about a 60 degree angle. We had to get down pretty low to get under it. There were also some other braids/splits that made for low water but everything flowed through in the channels we chose.

Fishing was great.


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

Dude,
Were you rowing your 14'er? Any issues with oar clearance?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

put in at Tunnel pic nic ground, which is Spencer Heights take out.

I took Riley down this before he was ready for Spencer proper or big south.

We didn't float as far as you describe, but all class II.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

pepejohns said:


> Dude,
> Were you rowing your 14'er? Any issues with oar clearance?


Yep rowing it. It was tight in spots, but we squeaked through them. Had to push them all the way forward or backward a couple of times.


----------

